# Piepen in Aufnahmen! :/



## Swatty (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo erstmal,
Und zwar wollte ich mal die Erfahrenen unter euch fragen was ich gegen dieses lästige Piepen in meinen Aufnahmen tun kann? :/
Ich habe bereits alle nur möglichen Einstellungen bei dem Realtek HD Audio-Manager ausprobiert und habe auch die nötigen Standards wie "16 bits 41400HZ" und einen Pegel von 65 drinnen und trotzdem ist es zu hören...Woran könnte das denn liegen?
Momentan benutze ich das t.bone sc440 Mikrofon, an dem es nich liegen kann weil es bei meinem Headset davor genau das selbe war! Ich bin einfach nur noch am Verzweifeln und hoffe das ein paar Experten mir weiterhelfen können!  


http://www.youtube.com/user/SwattyLP - Das ganze könnt ihr euch in meinem Kanal Trailer gleich mal anhören (Erst ab ca. 50% Lautsprecher hörbar, aber trotdem ziemlich nervig)!


LG ~Swatty ^^


----------

